# I have a question about...BIRTH CONTROL!!



## xlakatex (Dec 20, 2008)

I think this would be the right thread....so I started Yaz about a week ago and it is also supposed to help with acne. How long does it usually take for your face to begin to clear? Also, this is my first time on "The Pill." So, is there anything I should know my gyno wouldn't have told me? TIA.


----------



## dorkynerd (Dec 20, 2008)

I have been on Birth Control for over two years. But I am on Ortho Tri Cyclin Lo. But I would assume it would take atleast a month. That is how long birth control takes to even be 99.9% protective again pregancy. I don't know if you have tired their website or not..Usually they have info on there. 

Hope this helps


----------



## rosasola1 (Dec 20, 2008)

it will take aprox 3 months.... for sure...any doc will tell you that. HTH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh and I love yaz, it's the best!  oh and if u experience any nausea the first three months... it is normal... you body will think its pregers but the nausea will fade away with time.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 20, 2008)

I was on YAZ and my GYN said for my dh and I to use condoms for the first 30 days....

However I think your GYN will know better than anyone...What works for one person does not necessarily work for all. I did look it up on the web and it stated BC's should be in your system completely from 28-31 days if taken properly as described  everyday without missing doses


----------



## AvantGardeDoll (Dec 21, 2008)

I was on Trinessa (which also clears up your face) and my gynecologist told me I had to wait just a week before I could start having sex. I didn't notice a real difference until like 3 months later which is when my body became accustomed to the pill.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 21, 2008)

Yup i would consult your doctor.  But it all depends on you, how your hormones will react, the severity of your acne now, your age, how you take care of your skin.  This BC is great for controlling acne but its a trial and error process, yaz may work for you but not for someone else and vice versa.  But when it does it takes a good 3 months before you see improvement and 9-12 months before it starts to completely clear up.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 21, 2008)

Yes, in fact, it totally depends on the interaction between your natural level of hormones and the one that your pill will be giving to your body. So, it varies a lot from one person to another!
But, usually, if your pill has a consistant amount of hormones, then it should take approx. 1 month to be sexually fully protected.
For your skincare issue, it'll take much longer (at least 3-4 months) to be fully effective because the skin renewal process will be totally upset by the pill and it would have to adjust.
For the things you have to know, if you notice a sudden AND SIGNIFICANT weight gain or loss, go ask your doctor, he/she might have to do another blood test!


----------



## thestarsfall (Jan 11, 2009)

It is suggested that you should stay on the pill for 3-6 months to see if its working for you (in the ways other than pregnancy protection anyways)...

Mine made me break out at first but now (like 6/7 months later) I have waaaay clearer skin than I used to


----------



## marvlgrl2 (Jan 11, 2009)

This may have been told to you by your doc but remember to take your pill at the same time every day (helps with how effective it is). Also, all BC pills help with your skin. Yaz and Ortho are just the only two that spent money on tests to be able to say it (My uncle is a pharmacist).


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 26, 2009)

I agree with what all the ladies have said. Sometimes birth control may not even clear up or help it at all. I haven't tried Yaz yet but am considering it. I have taken Yazmin though, its bigger sister which I am pretty sure has the same ingredients just in higher amounts. And it's suppose to help with the same things Yaz is suppose to help with like pms symptoms, acne, etc. It actually ended up doing the complete opposite for me, I was miserable. I was on it for a few months before stopping it and switching to something else. It could of just been that the amount of hormones was too high for me or it just didn't mesh well with the natural hormones in my body. It just depends on how your body is really. 

I have a question for the Yaz users here since I've read that quite a few of you who have posted on this thread are using it, how long are your periods usually when taking this?


----------



## florabundance (Jan 26, 2009)

I had an allergic reaction to it! All these nasty red dry blotchy marks on my face. And I was so oblivious too. I stopped using any products on my face...and they still wouldn't go, so I had to go to the doctor. I was using it as a contraceptive..and after that reaction I stopped. I don't plan on using any oral contraceptive again tbh.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 26, 2009)

^^I'm really sorry you had a bad bc experience. That sounds so scary though, I'd have to immediately stop taking anything that broke my skin out cause yeah thats not a good sign. I think it may of have possibly been the drospirenone in the Yaz that you had a reaction too. Yaz and Yazmin are unique because they are the only kinds of bc that I have heard of so far since they're constantly coming out with new types of bc that have drospirenone in it.


----------

